# Do You Install Whole House Water Filters?



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You've got to see the humor in some of these "Whole House Water Filters" they sell....

Take the one pictured below...
20 micron...

GE claims it will filter 20,000 gallons of water, but they do not say how "Dirty" the water is that 20,000 gallons will make it though the filter before plugging it causing an excessive pressure drop....:whistling2::laughing:

They claim a 3 month filter life....

They even have a battery powered timer telling you when to change out the element...

Now you can go by that figure that the University of Kentucky quotes of 80 gallons of water per person per day but I'm not buying into the fact that that average person uses 1.6 gallons of water per day for bathing.... :laughing:

Other sources quote in the 151 gallons per person per day which I would consider more believable....

So this "Whole House Water Filter" is really under the ideal water conditions GE uses for their 20,000 gallons for a family of 4 requiring an element change every 30 days or so.... 

What a racket! Do you sell these things?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I will do them if I have to, but I don't realy care for water filters, water softeners, water filtration system, or R. O. systems. To me they are all crap and our more of a headache than they are worth.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have not seen these yet, but have gotten info about
a unit that has an orange citrius filter....

its about the same thing, you have to change the filter at least 4 times a year at about a 90 bucks per filter...

we only install real water softeners that use salt....and Clack seems to work good around here very well....


also, if you are interested I have a magnetic Fregee I can sell you cheap....I hear they work good too


the American people will buy anything if you just give
 them a good song and dance...... 

you remember Nafta??


o


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I installed a monster 4 filter system that a guy sold to his high powered attorney cousin back in the '80's.

They had me install them underground, so I put them in sleeves.

2 weeks later the attorney is calling me about no water.

I didn't believe that they would last, so I installed a bypass.

I told him how to use the bypass and call his cousin, smartest move I ever made, installing the bypass.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty common here on well water that has a sediment issue....I like the 50 micron...its for a specific problem ...water is so good even though hard there is not a huge clamor for softening......also the tannen issue or brown stain in water here can be relieved to an extent with a string filter, if the problem isnt too bad.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Most of the well systems I install are equipped with above ground water storage -- Usually about 1600 gallons of RO treated water that was pre-filtered through a sand filter.

As for whole house systems on purveyor provided pressure systems -- I do my best to talk them out of it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Most of the well systems I install are equipped with above ground water storage -- Usually about 1600 gallons of RO treated water that was pre-filtered through a sand filter.
> 
> As for whole house systems on purveyor provided pressure systems -- I do my best to talk them out of it.


We install whole house RO systems here to( not to often) but mainly a clack softener and a areator Is what we install. Kinetico systems are good but expensive( we don't install them) ( im referring to well water treatment) those little carbon filters and other little sediment filters home deepthroat and blowes sell don't last long here even on city water. We have a lot of sediment in our well water so an aerator( removes sulfur from the water) inadvertently removes the sediment. An aerator is a 220 gal tank with a spray bar at the top the nozels spray the water into a thick spray releasing the sulfur and the sediments drop out of solution and fall to the bottom of the tank a sub in the tank discharges the water. We also have to clorinate in rare instances when bacteria is present, the chlorine is injected into the aerator. We install a carbon block filter to remove excess chlorine and Taste generated from it, a carbon block filter look s like softener but it has carbon media in it . And that is how we treat well water in fl. We have one of biggest aquifer systems here but the water in my part of fl from it sucks, in northern fl ( most parts) treatment of well water ain't needed except for an occasional case where a softener is needed


Edit: I frogot to tell y'all we install under sink RO systems when the house is on a well only time we don't is when there is a whole house RO system. Usro's are a must here, we install a few of them for city water houses but rarely.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Pretty common here on well water that has a sediment issue.....


I use these with wells, there great



*Combo Style Screen Filters *

Versatile 90 degree "L" or 180 degree in-line "T" installation 

Increased effective screen area 

Case Quantity - 10 filters per case.

All filters are individually boxed to prevent loss or damage. 








*SPECIFICATIONS*​








*Model No.*

*Min/Max Flow*
*Inlet/*
*Outlet*
*Length*​ 
*Width*​ 
CF150-* P
10-50 GPM
1 1/2" SLIP
16 5/8"
5 1/4"
CF200-* P
18-100 GPM
2" SLIP
18 7/8"
5 1/2"​







*Indicate mesh when ordering
Minimum flow needed for "Spin-out" action. Reducer Bushings are available for Custom Inlet/Outlet . See Reducer Chart in Price List.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have and still do. Specially on a private well that has sand in the water. Charcoal filter if there is bad odor. I warn the HO on how to tell when the filter gets dirty and needs changing.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I try to sell them every chance I get.
I like to install a two filters , sediment to remove debris and charcoal for taste.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In my humble opinion, RO filtration systems are the best value.

If one of my customers wants an RO system installed, I'll install it for them, but I don't push filters.

I do have an RO system at my house because I got tired of buying gallons of bottled water and carrying them home.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

We install a pile of both the spindown type that greenplum showed as well as the "big blue" filters. On private well systems for sediment and low iron concentrations and on city water when the house is at the end of line, they a catch a ridiculous amount of sediment. The important thing to remember is what they will and will not do. If you try and sell them as the cure to any and all water problems then you're being a bit of a snake oil salesman. For their intended applications they work well,


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Will said:


> I will do them if I have to, but I don't realy care for water filters, water softeners, water filtration system, or R. O. systems. To me they are all crap and our more of a headache than they are worth.


 
Can I get an AMEN!

The only time we ever put them in is on wells. In eastern Colorado a lot of times you really do need a sand filter.....


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Can I get an AMEN!
> 
> The only time we ever put them in is on wells. In eastern Colorado a lot of times you really do need a sand filter.....


Amen! Portland OR has some of the best water in the country, but we also have lots of Prius driving, organic hemp wearing vegan conspiracy theorists who fear the city water. Mind control through floridation. I don't install them but I have removed a few.


----------



## plumberpnx (Oct 12, 2011)

The two major types of home water filters are whole house and point of use filters. I would like to add that home water filters can significantly improve the taste and odor of drinking. Each whole house water filter differs a bit from company to company, but most have the same basic method of cleaning water.


----------

